
Julian Assange: Google Working Closely with Hillary Clinton’s Campaign - Jerry2
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/world-news/google-working-closely-with-hillary-clinton-presidential-campaign-julian-assange-34780998.html
======
cornchips
I would agree. It seems Google Now has been pushing election updates for the
last few months... The first few I received would only show Democrat results,
though I never chose any party... Just got one today (or so), but it was more
"balanced".

Let's not forget "Schmidt was an informal advisor and major donor to Barack
Obama's 2008 presidential campaign, and began campaigning the week of October
19, 2008, on behalf of the candidate." [2]

I'm sure some people internal [to Google] know more about this, but from my
understanding there was a push to use internal technologies (ads/etc) as a
force for campaigning...

1 [http://www.androidcentral.com/google-search-will-keep-you-
da...](http://www.androidcentral.com/google-search-will-keep-you-date-latest-
election-results)

2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Schmidt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Schmidt)

------
Fnoug
Could it be rational for for Schmidt as Alphabet's head?

I am for some reason under the impression that Dems are more favorable for the
tech sector, since they're relatively more lax on security, and that the
American right tends do be somewhat anti-tech to please the older demographic
(examplary anecdata is that /r/the_Donald have a serious beef with Google and
Facebook)

It's very possible that the causality is reversed and the right is reacting to
a tech's Democratic bias.

I wonder if this is somewhat based in reality or just my wrong hunch.

